# Diverter Valve spring adjusting ( Forge 007 )



## signal (Jan 13, 2004)

I tried some different springs today on my Forge 007 DV, and I am not sure what the think.
My car is basically a stock 20th AE GTI, plus APR chip, and the Forge 007.
I was running the normal spring that came with the DV (green). Today I tried the Yellow and Blue springs, and have the Blue in there now.
What are the symptoms of having a spring thats too weak? What are the symptoms of running a spring thats too strong?
I think now with the Blue spring I hear a "pshhh" when I let off the gas, not sure if I had that with the green, but I think i must have since thats just the valve opening and dumping air back into the system.


----------



## signal (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Diverter Valve spring adjusting (signal)*

bump


----------



## 03VDUB (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Diverter Valve spring adjusting (signal)*

blue srping is way to heavy for our cars.. use thegreen one with a shim or the yellow one..
I personally like the yellow one, thats the one that i use.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## signal (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Diverter Valve spring adjusting (03VDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03VDUB* »_blue srping is way to heavy for our cars.. use thegreen one with a shim or the yellow one..
I personally like the yellow one, thats the one that i use.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Is your car chipped? I have the APR chip. When you say blue is "too heavy", why is that, what negative effect is there to running it? I am asking, because I honestly don't know, I am trying to figure out the ideal spring but not totally sure what I am looking for. Many people on here with APR chips seem to run the Blue spring (from searching), I am trying to figure out why they found that best......


----------



## Seanathan (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Diverter Valve spring adjusting (signal)*

I believe it goes green-yellow-blue
green being stock spring tension, yellow being middle, and blue stiffest. They used to have a red one, but that was like the same tension as h&r springs.. so they just have those three now. Blue is for some pretty high psi, yellow should be just right for someone chipped.


----------



## rgrubb (Jan 6, 2002)

*Re: Diverter Valve spring adjusting (Seanathan)*

Listen to your car. When you start to spool at about 4k jump off the throttle you'll here a sucking sound. That's good, when you do it with the blue spring you don't here it, that's bad. Like the guy said before you wanna run a green with two shims or yellow. I run yellow on my car, and no i'm not really stock.
People are running the blue spring because it's what shops tell you to run, for maximum power, but that doesn't translate to reliability, having two strong of a spring will cause damage to the turbo over time. 


_Modified by rgrubb at 9:21 AM 4-1-2004_


----------



## signal (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Diverter Valve spring adjusting (rgrubb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rgrubb* »_Listen to your car. When you start to spool at about 4k jump off the throttle you'll here a sucking sound. That's good, when you do it with the blue spring you don't here it, that's bad. Like the guy said before you wanna run a green with two shims or yellow. I run yellow on my car, and no i'm not really stock.
People are running the blue spring because it's what shops tell you to run, for maximum power, but that doesn't translate to reliability, having two strong of a spring will cause damage to the turbo over time. 

_Modified by rgrubb at 9:21 AM 4-1-2004_


I ge the "psh" with the Blue (APR Chipped). I honestly dont recall if i got it with the yellow, so I am putting the yellow back in. I dont have a CAI, I just have the stock airbox, so I have to listen closely to hear it.
So your saying to tight a spring, and you wont get the "psh", but too loose a spring, then what? Turbo lag? slower throttle response?
Brian


----------



## BananaCo (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: Diverter Valve spring adjusting (signal)*

rule of thumb: u want to run the SOFTEST spring that does not leak boost. if you leak with green w/o shims, add shims or change to yellow spring until you don't leak. because you want the valve to open as easily as possible so not to cause turbo shock.


----------



## Nonlinear Optics (May 14, 2003)

*Re: Diverter Valve spring adjusting (BananaCo)*

there is a post on VWFixx that deals with this as has the info you are looking for.


----------



## signal (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Diverter Valve spring adjusting (BananaCo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BananaCo* »_rule of thumb: u want to run the SOFTEST spring that does not leak boost. if you leak with green w/o shims, add shims or change to yellow spring until you don't leak. because you want the valve to open as easily as possible so not to cause turbo shock.

Ok dumb question, how do you know if its leaking? Wouldn't that show up as surging since its not holding boost?


----------



## 03VDUB (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Diverter Valve spring adjusting (signal)*

its hard to tell without a cai.. but stick with the green one w/a shim or the yellow one.. i have revo and i use the yellow one.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## syktek (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: Diverter Valve spring adjusting (03VDUB)*

im running the blue, the yellow and green were both leaking boost on me...so far so good...i also have a red which is stiffer then the blue if i need


----------



## signal (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Diverter Valve spring adjusting (syktek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syktek* »_im running the blue, the yellow and green were both leaking boost on me...so far so good...i also have a red which is stiffer then the blue if i need

And you know yellow is leaking boost, because..........? I mean what are you seeing?


----------



## syktek (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: Diverter Valve spring adjusting (signal)*

well first let me start off by saying im not running a stock turbo...
when i am at half throtle and im starting to boost, at about 4k rpms i can hear the air being leaked back out...goes from a sucking sound to a hissing sound with the yellow and green springs...with the blue spring i just continues to suck and its not my wastegate because that doesnt open until 22psi


_Modified by syktek at 3:20 PM 4-1-2004_


----------



## dknl (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: Diverter Valve spring adjusting (syktek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syktek* »_well first let me start off by saying im not running a stock turbo...
when i am at half throtle and im starting to boost, at about 4k rpms i can hear the air being leaked back out...goes from a sucking sound to a hissing sound with the yellow and green springs...with the blue spring i just continues to suck and its not my wastegate because that doesnt open until 22psi

_Modified by syktek at 3:20 PM 4-1-2004_

correct me if I'm wrong but ...
The diverter valve is supposed to vent at part throttle


----------



## 03VDUB (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Diverter Valve spring adjusting (syktek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syktek* »_well first let me start off by saying im not running a stock turbo...
when i am at half throtle and im starting to boost, at about 4k rpms i can hear the air being leaked back out...goes from a sucking sound to a hissing sound with the yellow and green springs...with the blue spring i just continues to suck and its not my wastegate because that doesnt open until 22psi

_Modified by syktek at 3:20 PM 4-1-2004_

Then why does your sig say your running a k03 sport?


----------



## syktek (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: Diverter Valve spring adjusting (03VDUB)*

FS = For Sale


----------



## syktek (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: Diverter Valve spring adjusting (dknl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dknl* »_correct me if I'm wrong but ...
The diverter valve is supposed to vent at part throttle

i dont see why the DV would release anything if i am building boost unless it was leaking


----------



## syktek (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: Diverter Valve spring adjusting (syktek)*

from forge's site:
_If you are finding that the valve is dumping more than required or you are loosing boost pressure it is normally an indication that a stronger spring is required. Conversely if the valve is failing to dump it may be necessary to install a weaker spring._


----------



## signal (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Diverter Valve spring adjusting (syktek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syktek* »_from forge's site:
_If you are finding that the valve is dumping more than required or you are loosing boost pressure it is normally an indication that a stronger spring is required. Conversely if the valve is failing to dump it may be necessary to install a weaker spring._ 

See, i hear it dump (pshh when i let off the throttle) with both YELLOW and BLUE springs.
Yet with the Yellow, I could swear that under WOT boost goes up/down/up/down/up/down between say 14-18psi. I could almost swear it does it less with Blue......
I am running APR with stock N75......so I don't know, I hear so much that surging is an N75 issue usually maybe I should try the J valve. Alot of people say that for an otherwise stock car, that Yellow should be plenty stiff.
Brian


----------



## syktek (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: Diverter Valve spring adjusting (signal)*

when you left off your supposed to get the whoosh but if your boost isnt fluctuating between 14-18 with the blue then you should stick with that one

_Quote, originally posted by *signal* »_See, i hear it dump (pshh when i let off the throttle) with both YELLOW and BLUE springs.
Yet with the Yellow, I could swear that under WOT boost goes up/down/up/down/up/down between say 14-18psi. I could almost swear it does it less with Blue......
I am running APR with stock N75......so I don't know, I hear so much that surging is an N75 issue usually maybe I should try the J valve. Alot of people say that for an otherwise stock car, that Yellow should be plenty stiff.
Brian


----------



## Alienex (Dec 22, 2002)

how much psi are you running with APR?


----------



## signal (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Alienex)*

holds at 17-18 spikes to maybe 20-21...........007 and APR are the only engine mods i have.


----------



## rgrubb (Jan 6, 2002)

*Re: Diverter Valve spring adjusting (signal)*

the average APR user isnt boosting past 17, i'm hitting 21 and i'm using the yellow spring. I'd go yellow if i were you


----------



## blank22ful (Jan 6, 2014)

*bump*

Bump


----------



## blank22ful (Jan 6, 2014)

Ok I have a 01 Wolfsburg. K04 stage 2.5 Apr (not 3 because I lowered the boost to 20-22) with everything from n75k to TT 225 maf housing. I lately have had problems with spoiling and getting to 20psi. After I run my car hard for awhile it works perfect. I use a yellow with spacer but wounder if I should go to a blue. What do you guys think? (Its not the wastegate: I replaced the acculator to a forge


----------

